# EMERGENCY IN NY!!!! Ratmomma threw rat pup out!!



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/pet/1016073983.html

No it's not me I was surfing for rat cages on CL to see if I could find something cool and this came up.

can anyone with more experience please help this person by email!!


----------



## runrkatm (Jan 21, 2009)

I live in Washington Heights/Inwood but do you know if adult rats will take on a baby if they haven't been bred? I have a breeder neighbor too but I don't know if there is time.


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Im gonna be honest, I have no clue about ANYTHING.. I came here to learn..

Prior I have just cuddled and feed my rats, here I have learnt a lot more...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I emailed the person, with a bit of info, and the AFRMA website on raising orphaned rats. I hope mom is just not attentive but is still feeding the baby, otherwise unless another nursing mom is found (they easily take in fosters) this baby will likely die and quickly.


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you spaz..

That was posted a day or so though, so there is a risk, I emailed the person as well and showed on this post hoping he/she would register.


----------



## runrkatm (Jan 21, 2009)

I emailed them too and suggested the forum, and if need be to see if my breeder neighbor can take it in. I haven't heard anything back though, so I'm thinking its not a good sign .


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to agree, it's been 3 days now since the posting.. Don't think a newborn survive that long without anything.. 

we tried..


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats all we can do


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

That's very sad. I hope she found him a foster mom but how wonderful of her to try.
I once found an orphaned wild baby rat (it was during a hurricane so momma must have spooked and ran away) I got some good advise but I also got some horrible "It's just a rat" responses. Unfortunately my orphan died. Lets hope hers has better luck!


----------



## MeelyMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Most rat moms are good and will take in other litters


----------

